# Giesemann Powerchrome Pure Actinic



## Manwithnofish (Mar 12, 2008)

I have two Giesemann Powerchrome Pure Actinic T5-HO (39w) bulbs that came with my Tek-Light system which I never installed. It was my impression that these bulbs were for Reef tanks and would result in bad things (A word) in a freshwater tank.

Is that correct?


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

They wont do much in terms of photosynthesis for plants.


----------



## freydo (Jan 7, 2006)

yeah... you're better off to see if you can exchange them for the mid-day or plant bulbs.


----------



## Muirner (Jan 9, 2007)

what about if one of these bulbs was used as a night light on it's own timer and switch. Would this cause problems?


----------



## freydo (Jan 7, 2006)

i think the bulbs would be too bright for a night light. they're essentially a standard fluorescent lamp, just different light spectrum.


----------



## Manwithnofish (Mar 12, 2008)

Ok, they don't do much for plants (photosynthesis)....but will they encourage the dreaded Algae growth? I thought I read that the blue light leads to Algae.

If I just want a "color" change because I like it, I could have 3 daylight and 1 pure actinic?


----------



## freydo (Jan 7, 2006)

if the actinic is just purely for aesthetics, and you have sufficient "proper" lighting, i don't see a problem having it in the tank.

i'm not sure if it will encourage more algae growth than any other lamps. i highly doubt it.


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

Pure actinic are around 460 nm and this is just outside the range of photosynthesic activation.










I do know that if light beyond the red action spectrum actually turns off photosynthesis. I dont know if this holds true for the blue action spectrum.


----------

